# What does 50g or 100g mean regarding yarn?



## Solitaire (Apr 24, 2012)

Okay! I retired a while ago! The brain still works, but I'm lost! I've been knitting/crocheting for some time. With that said, can someone help me. What does the 50g or 100g mean on the wrappers of yarn and in patterns?

Solitiare


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

that is how much the ball of yarn weighs. 100grams is 3 1/2 ounces


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Its the weight of your skein or ball and usually also has how many meters or yards in 100g so you can buy enough for your project.


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

its how much you get...so I guess that would be weight..2 1/2 ounces about for 50 grams and about 4 ounces for 100 grams


----------



## Solitaire (Apr 24, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Dot700 (Jan 11, 2013)

Solitaire said:


> Okay! I retired a while ago! The brain still works, but I'm lost! I've been knitting/crocheting for some time. With that said, can someone help me. What does the 50g or 100g mean on the wrappers of yarn and in patterns?
> 
> Solitiare


If you are following a pattern it will always tell you how much yarn is needed and to follow this you check the label on the yarn. - 50 grm or 100grms.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Dot700 said:


> If you are following a pattern it will always tell you how much yarn is needed and to follow this you check the label on the yarn. - 50 grm or 100grms.


I go by yardage. Not every skein of yarn has the same amount in a 50 or 100 gram skein in the same weight. Many sock yarn go from 375-450 yards in a 100gr ball.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

In UK our yarns are usually sold by weight but have noticed yardage is being introduced on some labels.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Not all yarn labels are equal. I swear by the website yarndex.com. You can put in the yarn brand, name, etc. and get info about content, weight, yardage, gauge, colors, etc. It's a really useful site.


----------



## itip2 (Dec 2, 2011)

30Gm to the ounce, so 100Gm is just over 3 oz.


----------



## derfer (Feb 1, 2013)

My problem is I like to know the yardage . Gms. And Ozs I just can't figure 
Out .


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

derfer said:


> My problem is I like to know the yardage . Gms. And Ozs I just can't figure
> Out .


grams and ounces really doesn't have much to do with yardage. Here is a post that gives some information
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-282858-1.html


----------



## mditter (Apr 29, 2013)

Here is a formula that I use to find approx. yardage. Weigh yarn in grams-which you have. Find tail of yarn, put on scale, add yarn until you get 10 grams. Grab a yardstick/meter stick and measure out the 10 grams of yarn that is sitting on the scale. Do the following formula: Multiply total wght of yarn in grams by the number of yards/meters of the ten gram sample; divide this number by 10. This will give you the approx. yardage. 

Also for a quick switch from meters to yards; just add ten to the meter number and it will give you the approx. yard. So if I have 90 meters-in yards it would be a little over 100 yards. Hope this helps.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

bobctwn65 said:


> its how much you get...so I guess that would be weight..2 1/2 ounces about for 50 grams and about 4 ounces for 100 grams


Right idea, wrong amount.

50 grams is 1-3/4 ounces, and 100 grams is 3-1/2 ounces.

You got several different amounts on the grams-to-ounces. Look it up on the internet to check for the correct conversion.


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

sorry...I was just guesstamating...thanks for the correct info..


----------



## mmccamant (Jul 17, 2011)

chickkie said:


> that is how much the ball of yarn weighs. 100grams is 3 1/2 ounces


Calculate roughly 28 grams to the ounce. 100/28 = 3.57.


----------



## Solitaire (Apr 24, 2012)

lostarts said:


> Right idea, wrong amount.
> 
> 50 grams is 1-3/4 ounces, and 100 grams is 3-1/2 ounces.
> 
> You got several different amounts on the grams-to-ounces. Look it up on the internet to check for the correct conversion.


lostarts...Thank you!!! This was the answer, I was looking for! No offense to those who responded earlier to my question!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

nice to know that the other answers did not matter, I wonder sometimes why people say things like this.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Usually the label on a skein of yarn will not only give you the metric weight in grams, it will also give you the American weight in ounces and will also give you the yardage. The best thing to go by is the yardage. If you know how many yards a project requires, then you can tell how much yarn to purchase by the amount of yardage on the label. Hope this helps.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Yardage or length is a confusing measurement, too. I want to say something about the metric system, too, but is meterage even a word?

I've knitted the same pattern twice starting with about the same yardage each time, both in worsted weight.

The first time, it was a light worsted, and I had plenty of yarn. The second time, it was a heavier worsted, to the same gauge, but I ran out of yarn.

The number of stitches per inch was the same, with what would have been the same number of stitches, but the heavier yarn made each stitch take up a little more length than the lighter one, and that made me run out.

Yardage or length seems to be more reliable than weight, though.

Always buy extra.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

lostarts said:


> Yardage or length is a confusing measurement, too. I want to say something about the metric system, too, but is meterage even a word?
> 
> I've knitted the same pattern twice starting with about the same yardage each time, both in worsted weight.
> 
> ...


Yeah - always buy extra. Otherwise, how would we add to our yarn stash.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Hey, you can always make a scarf or mitts with the leftovers!


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> Yeah - always buy extra. Otherwise, how would we add to our yarn stash.


the problem you had was the heavier yarn had less yardage even though it was the same guage,
think it as peanuts and marshmallows a pound of peanuts is a darn site smaller but more pieces (same weight as the finer worsted)than marshmallows which would be a big bag for 1 lb less pieces per pound (than the heavier worsted)
hope I made sense :roll:


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

grandmasheryl said:


> the problem you had was the heavier yarn had less yardage even though it was the same guage,
> think it as peanuts and marshmallows a pound of peanuts is a darn site smaller but more pieces (same weight as the finer worsted)than marshmallows which would be a big bag for 1 lb less pieces per pound (than the heavier worsted)
> hope I made sense :roll:


What I said was the same yardage, not the same weight.


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

In the UK we tend to make our item by weight where in the US you seem to use the yardage. This is the size/weight of the ball. We also have some at 200g, 400g and 500g as standard. There are also 25g balls used for toy making etc....

UK patterns will tell you the number of balls you need and the weight of the ball. Few of our yarns have the yardage on it. This is changing slowly because most of the yarn is made elsewhere and sold world wide. It also makes it difficult if we pick up American patterns and they only give yardage for a pattern.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Moondancermel said:


> In the UK we tend to make our item by weight where in the US you seem to use the yardage. This is the size/weight of the ball. We also have some at 200g, 400g and 500g as standard. There are also 25g balls used for toy making etc....
> 
> UK patterns will tell you the number of balls you need and the weight of the ball. Few of our yarns have the yardage on it. This is changing slowly because most of the yarn is made elsewhere and sold world wide. It also makes it difficult if we pick up American patterns and they only give yardage for a pattern.


The problem lies with the yarn manufacturers who put different yardage in the same number of ounces. And I have weighed both skeins. They both contain 100g. But one will have 385 yards and the other 425 yards. For a pair of socks that can be a deal breaker.


----------

